# snow spread in the fall



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

What do you guys use for calls in the fall, since you can't use ecallers? Also, do you guys use the same spreads as the spring? Thanks


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Generally you will not need as many decoys in the fall as you do in the spring. I am no means a expert snow goose hunter I am still a rookie. But it seems to me from reading on here and hearing what people have luck with a smaller more realistic spread and good scouting works best in the fall. The problem with large spreads is to get the sound with hand calling. It would take a lot of very good callers to sound like 500 geese on the ground. That is why most people run like a mix of some dark geese and light geese and use small numbers. This is just what I have heard. I am giving my opinion. There are lots of different opinions. But you got to use what works for you. I would say stick with a smaller spread and use more realistic decoys and maybe throw in some dark geese. Maybe 100 or so snows and blues and 40-50 canadians. You could even go down to 50-70 snows and blues. Me and my dad shot 11 snow geese last fall hand calling just me over about 50 snow goose decoys and 3 dozen canadian decoys. Scouting is the biggest thing I think if your where the geese want to be and do your homework as long as your hidden and don't have stupid looking decoys the geese should come in.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Im also curious to the answer of this. Being in south Louisiana we have the same birds all winter long, with 2"conservation" seasons where ecallers are allowed. When you have birds that aren't moving over such long distances, is realism(FBs) more important than numbers(Sillosocks)?


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I havent hunted snows a ton in the fall but the last two years have tried it a couple times. I've blown a cheap RNT snow goose call. Hard to tell if it actually makes any difference or not. Put out anywhere from 200 to 500 sillosocks. While out there I've wondering if I am wasting my time blowing the call since its impossible for me to sounds like hundreds of snow geese. I've also had very good luck with ducks decoying to the snow goose decoys so as soon as the snow geese show up in my area I do plan putting out some snow sillosocks everytime I am hunting.


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

I am not too sure what you guys use there, we can use E callers year round for Snows, personally before we used E Callers I used a short reed call. In the fall here I put up 250 fullbdies, and 2-300 texas rags, 3 tornado rotary machines and Feather Flyers and I have no problem bringing them into the spread.


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

So what I'm after just ducks and snows, I should just put out a few hundred sillosocks and call it good or should I mix a few doz fullbody honkers and ducks in there too?? Cuz I have heard ducks like to land with snows.
Thanks


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I usually set up all the snow decoys right behind me and then put out 5 dozen ducks right infront of me. Put the blinds on the edge in the snow decoys. I'll mix in some Canada decoys with the ducks and the snows. Shoot the ducks while then land in the pocket infront and shoot the snows when they fly over the top. Not saying this is right or wrong, but thats what I have done and had pretty good success with it.


----------



## FallsGuy16 (Oct 4, 2006)

SDOutdoorsman said:


> I usually set up all the snow decoys right behind me and then put out 5 dozen ducks right infront of me. Put the blinds on the edge in the snow decoys. I'll mix in some Canada decoys with the ducks and the snows. Shoot the ducks while then land in the pocket infront and shoot the snows when they fly over the top. Not saying this is right or wrong, but thats what I have done and had pretty good success with it.


Anyone else have ideas on how to mix canada/mallard decoys with snow geese decoys? I'm always looking for ways to switch up spreads.


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it depends on how they are feeding. Here 90% of the time, the darks don't feed with the snows, so all the speks and Canadas are away from the main group so you would have to set up a seperate spread away from your snows. I use to set the dark decoys upwind from me on the outside edge of the spread and that seemed to work good. As for the ducks, we dont need duck decoys because they decoy into the main spread without them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

From my experience the Specs decoy very very good into the snow goose decoys. The lesser canadas will decoy ok into the snows, but the big honkers like to stay away. I agree that you wouldnt need the duck decoys and could kill ducks over the snow spread alone, but it seems like if you throw some ducks decoys out then you can get the ducks to land exactly where you want them to instead of anywhere in the mess of snow decoys.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

It all depends on what you are targeting. If there is a mix in the field (i.e. cacks mixed with snows or ducks mixed with snows, etc), recreate that to the best of your ability. If you are targeting 10,000 snows, throw as much white as you can at them and hope for the best!


----------

